# Liddell



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

For all you DWTS fans haha


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing sig. No problems with it at all.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Amazing sig. No problems with it at all.


Thanx i appreciate that.. 

Not yet but real soon i am coming for the two KINGS around these parts.. Toxic, D.P. im coming to get my Crown back lol..


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice stuff...


----------

